# 7" Peerless Exclusives Installed...PIX/Review



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Since the weather cooperated I decided to install the Exclusives today.Let me say that I'm by far an expert on car audio let alone an expert on sound reproduction in a vehicle but I must say that these Peerless are the best sounding mids I have ever had the pleasure to install & listen to.The build quality is superb but yet weigh less than my ID CX62's or the Silver Flutes.They arrived in mint condition & Madisound did a nice packing job as well.I took the drivers out the box & they drop them right into the existing baffle(which saves alot of time,yall know). I noticed that right out the box the Exclusives sounded 'right on','perfect',I mean I didn't even touch the HU or the amps gains yet.So I settle down to do some tweaking ,I throw in some Kirk Whalum,he's a saxophonist who performs jazz(easy listening)music and was blown away by the clarity of the drivers.The midrange was definitely more present and midbass was killer.They do a great job at blending in with the subs ,which I found myself turning off frequently just to listen to these things perform.At this time I have them crossed @ 80hz/12db octave & they sound wonderful there,I even tried them @ 63hz-filter off- the bass was incredible.I'm using the 3way x/o's on the Alpine9813 & everything is running active.The doors are dampened using Second Skin products,inner/outer door panels & closed cell foam behind the driver.The only bad news I have is along with this purchase I also bought a pair of LPG25nfa's(w/cups) and realized that they were to small,thought I measured correctly but I goofed.So the Peerless are paired with the ID NX30 tweets ,which I really like but wanted to try something different. The Exclusives are keepers for long time to come(wifey said 'no more') & will be w/o regret.Any questions feel free to ask.See pix below & thnx for reading .....


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

nice...these positive reviews have me itching to try the 8's


----------



## gray bishop (Nov 8, 2005)

weather cooperated is RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
60 degrees in January in NYC today, and it was 13 degrees on Monday
scary yet so pleasing..................


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

those are soooooo sexy. what are u doing with the LPG's?


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Great review, and I agree with minitruck those are damn sexy


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

Nice review! I feel the same way


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

strong*I*bumpin said:


> The only bad news I have is along with this purchase I also bought a pair of LPG25nfa's(w/cups) and realized that they were to small,thought I measured correctly but I goofed.So the Peerless are paired with the ID NX30 tweets ,which I really like but wanted to try something different.


Too small? Too big can be a problem but too small has never been one. 

Just put them in the A Pillars where they belong


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

nice review. what are you powering those with?

what kind of cups for the lpg's? hinged? if so i'll take em  .


----------



## zapjay (Jul 2, 2005)

Glad to hear your positive reviews of the Peerless 7's. As Manny stated above, all of these positive reviews has me really eager to get my set of the 7's installed. Gotta wait a little longer unfortunately. Great review and great looking install....


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

cam2Xrunner said:


> Too small? Too big can be a problem but too small has never been one.
> 
> Just put them in the A Pillars where they belong


The ID's are staying for now until I find something with the same dimension thats worthy of replacing the ID's


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

alphakenny1 said:


> nice review. what are you powering those with?
> 
> what kind of cups for the lpg's? hinged? if so i'll take em  .


Power comes from a 5ch. DEI D2205 amp,all active.The cups are flush mounts,maybe we can do something LMK.


----------



## nickgonzo (Dec 22, 2005)

Nice, I love the way these drivers look


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

very nice...how much power are you sending them?


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

about 45w @ 8ohms


----------



## JasonH (Oct 27, 2005)

What is your lowpass Xover point?


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

JasonH said:


> What is your lowpass Xover point?


tweets:HP- 2.0khz-24db/oct.,mids:HP/LP'ed-1.6-24db/oct.---80hz-24db/oct. & subs:80hz-24db/oct.Still messing with it but got it to sound the way I & others in the vehicle would like it to sound as well.I'm still learning about x/o' s & such.I actually had the Peerless crossed between 2.5-3.2khz but the midrange was killing me(good thing but lil' too much at that setting).Just need to make a box for the 15"IDQ,cant wait to hear that thing.Anymore questions just holla back,later.


----------



## JasonH (Oct 27, 2005)

I was just hoping they would play cleanly to 3kHz. Those are the mids I was planning on going with.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

They do play the midrange quite nicely w/o noticable breakup in that range but lil' overbearing for my taste thats why they're crossed at the present point.I was going to try out the LPG' tweets up on the dash today but the weather didnt cooperate.


----------



## JasonH (Oct 27, 2005)

Cool. Looks like I'll be ordering a pair, probably gotta wait till spring comes around to put them in though...that sucks, I'm getting sick of my 5.25's.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

JasonH said:


> Cool. Looks like I'll be ordering a pair, probably gotta wait till spring comes around to put them in though...that sucks, I'm getting sick of my 5.25's.


sux waiting but hopefully it'll be worth it


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

would these be a good 2 way speaker matched with a max fid 30mm tweeter andran active?or is this more so a 3 way set up speaker? I was looking at the 7" dayton rs speaker but I may be upgrading to this before I spend the $$$ on the dayton...thanks and responds are appreciatted.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

I basically running the same tweet(ID NX30) with the Dayton Ref,I'm satisfied with this setup for now.I would like to try the CDT M6's one day.When I had the Peerless I just couldn't take the midrang,too in ur face & being in the doors didnt help.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

So are you no longer running the peerless...? are you selling them? and where they 4 ohm or 8ohm? I might be interested.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

They've been sold & they are 8ohms


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

how do the daytons compare to the ID's 6.5's?


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Wow,old thread.Anyways I liked the Daytons sound better , especially for the money .I even liked the Peerless more but @ 8ohms they were only getting 40watts each which wasn't enuff for my taste.If u can get a nice used pair of ID's then try them but at $190(new/authorized) a pair u can do better.There were a pair of ID's in the 4 sale section if ur interested.


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

JasonH said:


> I was just hoping they would play cleanly to 3kHz. Those are the mids I was planning on going with.


They do. No problem. I just put mine in on Saturday. They are quite nice. I have them 2.5k @ 12db and 80hz @ 30db. I have them IB in the doors of my truck. I've tried running them lower, but didn't care for the sound. Seemed a lil bloated. I've got about 85 ~ 90w going to them. For pure midbass I think I like the seas L18rnx better. but these for sure have better midrange. It's a toss up for me at this point between these and the Dayton I almost want to say that I thought the Daytons were better. I will be parting with these shortly if anyone wants to try them. They have about 2hrs on them now. Not even broken in yet.


----------

